# Dash Motorsports Chevelle



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

Well this long awaited muscle car has finaly arrived.It's available in 9 colors and a kit.I especially like the Cortez silver.The pictureswere taken with the bodies on original t-jets.It fits excellent.What do I know,I like 55's and Corvettes.I think Dan sold them all even before they were released.I have them and I'm sure some others do also.Tom Stumpf [email protected]


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

Tom,CALL ME TONIGHT!!!!I want these ASAP!
DRAGjet


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

Don't call him Tom, make him wait.........LOL


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

*Huh>?*

When did this happen?

(I like 1969 Chevells......)

Scott


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Tom...*

How'sa bout a side view mounted on a chassis right side up?? nd


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Drag --

Check your PMs.

Thanks.


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

*Side view*



tjd241 said:


> How'sa bout a side view mounted on a chassis right side up?? nd


You asked,you got it


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

Looks nice.... thanks Tom.....nd


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

WOW!!!! Must be a very popular car. :thumbsup::thumbsup: Already sold out on the Dash site.


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

Still waiting Tom...
Christian


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Tom,
Sent you an email. rr


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

I lost your phone # Tom,call me!
Christian


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

Chris,I just tried to get you on the phone.3 rd try.Second e-mail


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

I don't know if I got it.Is your email the same as hobbytalk


----------



## Piz (Apr 22, 2002)

How , with a near perfect front bumpers on the el caminos to copy , do you mess up the front bumpers so badly ? 

Otherwise it looks great .


----------



## T-Jet Racer (Nov 16, 2006)

These look great just ordered a bunch from tomhocars!


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

Piz said:


> How , with a near perfect front bumpers on the el caminos to copy , do you mess up the front bumpers so badly ?


I did it just to make you mad...


----------



## T-Jet Racer (Nov 16, 2006)

lenny said:


> I did it just to make you mad...


LOL! WHEN WILL WE SEE THE TURBO SCREW!!!


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

I can't wait. My first car was a silver (with primer spots) 1969 Chevelle I bought from some old lady for 325.00. 
I was paying her 25.00 a week for months, I think I still owe her about 100. I swear to God, If I ever win the lottery I will look her up and make her very happy.


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

T-Jet Racer said:


> LOL! WHEN WILL WE SEE THE TURBO SCREW!!!


Probably never. I'm afraid I'll screw it up, with a near perfect Turbo to copy from...


----------



## T-Jet Racer (Nov 16, 2006)

lenny said:


> Probably never. I'm afraid I'll screw it up, with a near perfect Turbo to copy from...


You can't make everyone happy, if they don't like it they don't need to buy it simple. I want a turbo screw, I want a turbo screw! WAH WAH !


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

lenny said:


> Probably never. I'm afraid I'll screw it up, with a near perfect Turbo to copy from...


LOL.... only person ya have to keep happy is the Lady who runs the house.. the rest of.. mearly incidental....


Dave


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

coach61 said:


> LOL.... only person ya have to keep happy is the Lady who runs the house.. the rest of.. mearly incidental....
> 
> 
> Dave


So true ,So true


----------



## SwamperGene (Dec 1, 2003)

lenny said:


> Probably never. I'm afraid I'll screw it up, with a near perfect Turbo to copy from...


Wahoo just posted that they're discontinuing production of the Turbo.


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

gives us the turbo screw Dan... I'll trade ya all my army men for one, heck, I'll even throw in my Reggie Jackson baseball card too.


----------



## RacerDave (Mar 28, 2006)

Certainly not a Reggie Jackson rookie card. I am looking forward to the new chassis also Dan. Dave.


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

RacerDave said:


> Certainly not a Reggie Jackson rookie card. I am looking forward to the new chassis also Dan. Dave.


here's the latest on the chassis front:

Turbo Screw, HP7 - still in the works, but changing in priority, because of...

T-Jet - 100 sets of armatures and magnets will be in my hands next week. These will be distributed next week to some racers for testing. The feedback from the tests will be used to correct any problems, tighten up QC, etc... Based on early samples I received about 6 weeks ago, the magnets (ferrite) are on par and possibly a bit stronger than JL/AW magnets. The arms actually spun and didn't smoke or start any fires. There were some things that needed to be changed, which should be reflected in these latest samples. The resistance of this test batch of arms range from 2 ohms to 16 ohms.

Hopefully any issues that come up can be corrected quickly and we can start to produce an original T-Jet clone and Magna-Trac (Magna-Dash??) chassis in the fall.

A T-Jet slimline chassis will be released some time after a successful launch of the standard T-Jet chassis. I believe that this chassis has a lot of potential but the original version was very underpowered. We're going to 'fix' that. Along with the chassis we will also release a number of the original Aurora cars that use this chassis, like the 32 Ford Truck, Indy cars, etc...

more to come, including pics (by the end of this weekend hopefully) of a prototype of what will most likely be the highest detailed HO slot car that will ever be made to date... Opening hood, doors, full interiors, detailed engine. Stay tuned.

It's a good time to be in HO!


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

I would love to put those through there drag paces.
DRAGjet


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

lenny said:


> here's the latest on the chassis front:
> 
> Turbo Screw, HP7 - still in the works, but changing in priority, because of...
> 
> ...


Damn dude -- can I be your friend?  I live in Milwaukee even!

Sounds like a lot of neat stuff :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

lenny said:


> here's the latest on the chassis front:
> 
> Turbo Screw, HP7 - still in the works, but changing in priority, because of...
> 
> ...



SchVARGEN! (Swedish for SchWING!)

Man, I am excited by all of these Dash Offerings!:woohoo:


----------



## T-Jet Racer (Nov 16, 2006)

lenny said:


> here's the latest on the chassis front:
> 
> Turbo Screw, HP7 - still in the works, but changing in priority, because of...
> 
> ...



I think I missed something here, T-jet clone, sounds great,but is this the new name for the turbo screw or is this a totaly seperate project?


----------



## twolff (May 11, 2007)

Sounds a sweet line. If the quality is anything like the the Dash bodies, they are bound to be winners.


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

I been bugging for that slimline truck for a few years now Dan, awesome news on the other chassis too.


----------



## T-Jet Racer (Nov 16, 2006)

Well, I just got my box of Chevelles. This has to be the #2 offering from Dash. I loved the cobras so they are still #1. The fit on these bodies is good. Overall a very nice slot car body. Now give me a turbo screw for it!! Another nice job Dan.


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

lenny said:


> here's the latest on the chassis front:
> 
> 
> A T-Jet slimline chassis will be released some time after a successful launch of the standard T-Jet chassis. I believe that this chassis has a lot of potential but the original version was very underpowered. We're going to 'fix' that. Along with the chassis we will also release a number of the original Aurora cars that use this chassis, like the 32 Ford Truck, Indy cars, etc...
> ...


Amen and thank you Dan  Can't wait for the slim-lines 

Roger Corrie


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

WOW Dan... great news. I can't wait!


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

Yes it is great news.There is alot of time and money money money put into this.iT WILL BE OUT WHEN ITS RIGHT.


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

Tom,
Will you be at the show on Sun 6/1/08 Phila


----------



## Piz (Apr 22, 2002)

lenny said:


> I did it just to make you mad...


Doesn't make me mad at all , I just think it's kinda funny that you did such a good job on all the hard parts of the body , like getting those rear 1/4 panels to look right in scale , and what should have been the easy part - copying the front bumper & grille from the el camino - a part that makes a HUGE impact on the overall look of the car . Falls short of the mark. Please don't think I am bashing you or your work. I am just offering constructive criticism . This car looks good . It could have been Great . All of your cars look good , and they all could be great with just little detail tweeks here and there. But I guess the bottom line is as long as they all sell out , who really cares anyway !


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

Dan I always liked your stuff. A new Tjet chassis :woohoo: . I can't wait to see what the future holds.


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

*All I can say....*

From what I heard Model Motoring had great prototypes.
I understand that the prototypes were close to perfect.
It was the actual product that followed that tripped Model Motoring up.
Please do not let history repeat itself.........

Scott


----------



## martybauer31 (Jan 27, 2004)

lenny said:


> here's the latest on the chassis front:
> 
> T-Jet - 100 sets of armatures and magnets will be in my hands next week. These will be distributed next week to some racers for testing. The feedback from the tests will be used to correct any problems, tighten up QC, etc... Based on early samples I received about 6 weeks ago, the magnets (ferrite) are on par and possibly a bit stronger than JL/AW magnets. The arms actually spun and didn't smoke or start any fires. There were some things that needed to be changed, which should be reflected in these latest samples. The resistance of this test batch of arms range from 2 ohms to 16 ohms.
> 
> ...


Lenny, can you comment on the T-Jet at all? Is it going to be an exact recreation or is it going to get a bit of an overhaul?

Obviously a recreation that all of us that purchase easily and knowingly get a straight chassis every time would be phenomenal, but Marty crosses his fingers and hopes he sees a new version that you can pop a rear axle assembly in and out like you can with the new magnet cars.

Regardless of what is going into it, I look forward to seeing the outcome, good luck!


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

wheelszk said:


> Tom,
> Will you be at the show on Sun 6/1/08 Phila


YES BILL I WILL BE THERE


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

Juan Baldez might have said it like this"We will release no chassis before its time"I know,I'm dating myself.But Bob is still older. Tom Stumpf


----------



## mopar78 (Sep 23, 2004)

Great news Dan.Already i'm putting money away for all those new chassis you plan on doing.If you need them tested ,you can always send me some.........lol.
Joe H


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

tomhocars said:


> Juan Baldez might have said it like this"We will release no chassis before its time"I know,I'm dating myself.But Bob is still older. Tom Stumpf


Tom,it's Juan Valdez,and quit dating yourself..you'll go blind.
DRAGjet:freak:


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Slim line....chassis...whoa baby yeah! Zooooooooom*

Ooooooooooooooooh Man I am loving this thread! :woohoo:

Chassis, chassis, chassis....run Toto run! He,he,he,he....I'm going to get you my sweetie and your little slimline too. 

Bob...how cool is this...zilla


----------



## twolff (May 11, 2007)

Dragula said:


> Tom,it's Juan Valdez,and quit dating yourself..you'll go blind.
> DRAGjet:freak:


LOL

Actually, it is Paul Masson that said "We will sell no wine before its time". As quoted by Orson Welles:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bpj0t2ozPWY

Juan Valdez is a coffee pimp:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QHQAAfVvvOU


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

So what now? The chassis will be handpicked in Columbia? Cool!

Will they be shipped in burlap sacks on the backside of a burro?

I'll bet Juan will cherry pick all the good ones.

Seriously though, great news from Dan.


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

twolff said:


> LOL
> 
> Actually, it is Paul Masson that said "We will sell no wine before its time". As quoted by Orson Welles:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bpj0t2ozPWY
> ...


Nice catch. :wave:


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

Juan is too worried about the poppies to mess with HO's!lol
DRAGjet


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

Well,Everyone gets the idea.It will be right.


----------



## twolff (May 11, 2007)

Dragula said:


> Juan is too worried about the poppies to mess with HO's!lol
> DRAGjet


I never beleived Juan was all about the coffee either


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

twolff said:


> I never beleived Juan was all about the coffee either


...and that donkey he hung around with. Tell me there wasn't something going on there...


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

lenny said:


> ...and that donkey he hung around with. Tell me there wasn't something going on there...


RALMAO....


----------

